# What kind of brush for short coat??



## Agaribay805 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I use 3 in this order:
1. small rubber curry comb - massage the coat in circular motions to loosen dead hair
2. rake - brush against the coat and then with the coat to remove dead hair from the undercoat
3. small body brush - brush in the direction of the coat to smooth out

#1 & #3 - are used also used for ponies and goats - so I got them at a farm store
#2 from Leerburg


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I don't mean to hijack this thread but I was going to ask the same thing. I read the sticky thread on grooving and everyone recommends different things - rake, double rowed rake, undercoat comb, hard slicker brush, soft slicker brush, pin brush...

I don't mean to be a pain but can anyone post pictures of some of these and maybe where they can be purchased. I have tried to get some of them and when I get them home and try them I think they musn't be correct because they don't work. Either I am getting the wrong things or I am getting cheap ineffective versions of the right things.

Thanks to any who can post pictures.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I just have a basic rake. I like this particular one a lot and it is my main comb - I have a short and a long (the long for the neck ruff): kakadu rake with rotating pins. http://www.kakadupet.com/item/kakadu-pet-flexi-rake 

You can google it but this link had the best picture-though I seeme to be having trouble with putting in links tonight?


I also use a curved slicker brush very gently -- I can't find mine on a picture but don't fool with self cleaning just a nice curved slicker, one that feels good use it gently.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> I just have a basic rake. I like this particular one a lot and it is my main comb - I have a short and a long (the long for the neck ruff): kakadu rake with rotating pins. Kakadu Pet Flexi Rake at Kakadu Pet
> 
> You can google it but this link had the best picture-though I seeme to be having trouble with putting in links tonight?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the link. I am still wondering how long the long pins are vs. the short pins. I have a rake with pins that are a little over one centimeter long, maybe 12 millimeters, that is a little less than a half inch long. Is that a short or a long pinned rake? Do I need a different rake?

Thanks.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a close-coated GSD, particularly on his flanks. I have to be careful what I use at it DOES irritate him. Right now I just use a slicker brush on him and do it fairly lightly on the shorter areas. That seems to bother his skin the least. The body brush would also work, too.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Rangers_mom said:


> Thank you so much for the link. I am still wondering how long the long pins are vs. the short pins. I have a rake with pins that are a little over one centimeter long, maybe 12 millimeters, that is a little less than a half inch long. Is that a short or a long pinned rake? Do I need a different rake?
> 
> Thanks.


I will try to measure tonight. The right length should penetrate down to the skin and pull out undercoat. I know even the short one I have is longer than that.


----------

